# I ruined it, I think.



## adk boy (Jun 20, 2012)

I was first introduced to real Smoked Salmon by my ex-father-in-law about 30 years ago.  He was visiting New York from Fort Yukon, Alaska, and he brought a few pounds of smoked salmon that he had purchased from the Native Americans in his village.  There was no TSA at the time, and it was "heaven" in plastic wrap.

Three days ago I prepared a simple dry rub (50% brown sugar, 50% pickling salt, and a few spices) and applied it lovingly to 8 pounds of thick-sliced (1"x3"), farm-raised salmon.  I placed it in the 'fridge in a plastic container to cure overnight.

The next morning, I rinsed the pieces thoroughly, and placed them on the smoker racks to dry for about 2 hours.  I filled a medium-sized cast iron fry pan with Charbroil's hickory chunks, put it on my smoker's gas burner, and started timing the operation.

I quickly had plenty of smoke.  I had to crack open the smoker door about 1/4" to maintain no more than 200*F.  After a generous 4 hours, with continuous smoke, it looked DONE.  I turned off the burner and let it cool.

I anticipated a fantastic snack.  It was GAWD-AWFUL.  So salty that it curled my tongue, I could not eat it (I love salt), and so oily that it was hard to hold on to.  Nearly with tears in my eyes, I put it all into a fresh water bath to try to "uncure" some of the salt out of it.  After 2 more hours, I put it all on my regular oven racks and "dried it" at 150F for 2 more hours.

It's still awful.  It's edible, not too much salt, but it's still very oily under the skin, and I wouldn't offer it to anyone I liked.

Can anyone (please) give me some clues as to what I did wrong?  I'm a Newbie, but I did a lot of reading before trying this.  Obviously, I either got bad information, or I did it wrong.  I'm going to keep trying, but I don't want to ruin another $50 worth of salmon.

Thanks,

Adk boy.


----------



## smokin phil (Jun 20, 2012)

I've never done salmon, but here are some suggestions. Pickling salt was not the best idea, its very fine and got into the meat a bit much methinks. I also think cold smoking is the way to go. Again, just my opinions.

LETS Q!!!


----------



## cmayna (Jun 23, 2012)

Maybe your ratio of sugar to salt is off?   Maybe a 3/1 (brown sugar/salt) ratio will work better?   This is my first post here since I just joined moments ago but I did two different batches of Salmon a couple weeks ago. One batch ratio was 3/1 and the other was 4/1.  Had great reviews for both.


----------



## adk boy (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion, Phil.  Right now, I can't get the box temp. below 200*F.  I need to work on that.  In order to cold smoke, I'll need to install a separate "smoke box".  I'm going to try both.

Adk boy


----------



## adk boy (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi "Old Goat" (me too!).  I followed what seemed to be a popular recipe for "dry cure", but it was so salty it curled my nose hairs (and I like salt).  I have already decided to cut the salt by at least half. (1 salt/2 sugar) next time.  It broke my heart to ruin that salmon.

I had soaked the "salty batch" in fresh water to, hopefully, un-cure some of the salt, and I threw it back in the smoker today to just try to make jerky out of it.  If it comes out edible, I've succeeded.

I'm *hoping* that some experienced Salmon Smokers on here will jump in with some sage advice.  My biggest question is if I should pay double the money to get the wild salmon instead of the farm raised (it's expensive in NY).

Regards,

Adk boy


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 23, 2012)

Adk boy said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Phil.  Right now, I can't get the box temp. below 200*F.  I need to work on that.  In order to cold smoke, I'll need to install a separate "smoke box".  I'm going to try both.
> 
> Adk boy


I agree that Pickling salt is too fine. It is nearly twice the weight per volume of Kosher salt. You can always fry up a piece before smoking to taste the salt level and soak in a couple of changes of cold water before you smoke it. If you are handy and get materials cheap, a smoke box is good or for around $50 you can pick up an A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoke generator, AMNPS, that many of us use to cold smoke. Check it out at http://www.amazenproducts.com/  ...JJ


----------



## adk boy (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks JimmyJ.  I'll remember that, and I really appreciate the way that the Mod's and Regulars help out us "Newbies".  The less meat I ruin, the happier I'll be.

Regards,

Adk boy


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 23, 2012)

It's not the pickling salt, it's how it's used that the problem, I use pickling salt all the time.
A calculated amount of cure is the best way to ensure consistent curing, there's no way that the fish can become saltier than the total amount of salt added.
I agree on the cold smoking for salmon.


~Martin


----------



## adk boy (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks DDF, but I'm a little confused.  Adding salt to anything makes it saltier. Adding too much makes it nasty.

If you "calculate" salt, I'd love to know how you do it.

Thanks,

Adk boy


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 23, 2012)

For cold smoked salmon filets I use 2 level teaspoons of pickling salt per lb. of fish (skin on), no more, no less. that suits my taste....pretty simple.
You may find that you like more or less.



~Martin


----------



## johnnie walker (Jun 24, 2012)

Adk boy, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 to SMF.

I've done salmon a couple times. I use salmon that I caught and cleaned and took the skin off. I used the Hi-Mountain fish brine to do mine in. I believe the box said to soak it 24 hrs, which is way to long for my liking. I found that about a 4 hr soak was salty enough for me.

I also have a propane smoker and find it hard to keep the temps down with the flame. This might sound kind of screwball but I picked up a cheap electric hot plate and set it in the bottom of my smoker and plugged it in. With the thing on High I can reach about 170-180* temps, and with a pan of chunks on it you get plenty of smoke. I know it sounds pretty cheap but I only need one smoker and this solved a problem for cheap.

I would definitely check out the A-MAZE-N Smokers for a cold smoke too!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 24, 2012)

Adk, morning..... Salting any meat can be helped by using a grams scale....   When salting fish, I use about 10 grams per pound.....  If you have a 3 lb filet, sprinkle more on the thick end.....  Then I add spices, sugar etc. and rub them in.....  Place the salt container on the scale and weigh before and after salting... take notes....  Your personal preference in salt will determine the amount you like... Because of the varying thickness of the fish, an eyeball guesstimate of seasoning distribution is best.... "Thinly" season the fish... You still want to see plenty of pink meat.... salmon is very delicate and overly seasoning or sugaring can overpower the flavor....    

Rinse thoroughly and dry to form a good pellicle... smoke to about 145, and enjoy...  Dave


----------



## adk boy (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi JW.  I don't think your idea is screwy at all.  I have an old electric BBQ kettle, and I already planned to pull the heat element out of it and give it a try.  For fish and thinner cuts of meat, I think 200*F is just too hot.

Happy smokin',

Adk boy


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm in the same ballpark as Dave, 2 level teaspoons of pickling salt per lb. is 9-10 grams salt per lb.



~Martin


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 26, 2012)

This is exactly why this forum is so relevant; you can explore your mistakes, get others' consensus and discover and pinpoint what is exactly right for you, then share and help others along their paths to perfection!  Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## bryce (Jun 26, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> This is exactly why this forum is so relevant; you can explore your mistakes, get others' consensus and discover and pinpoint what is exactly right for you, then share and help others along their paths to perfection!  Thank you so much for posting!


Agreed. There's so much information on here i find myself reading for hours when i should be doing a lot of other things! Defintely a super place to learn how to smoke food.

Ps, you have the best avatar ever for this website!!


----------



## adk boy (Jun 27, 2012)

I just want to echo, and affirm, the comments made by Pops6927.  I'm a "Newb", and I came here looking for help after I botched a nice batch of salmon.  I have never seen another board where so many people were so knowledgeable, and so willing to help.  I've learned A LOT in the short time that I've been visiting here, and I know that I have a lot more to learn.

I want to thank everyone that helps to make this forum what it is, especially those who responded to my questions.  FWIW, I actually managed to salvage the salmon.  I soaked it in fresh water for about 2 hours to dilute the salt, and re-smoked it for another 4 hours.  It's not Alaskan Salmon, but it's GOOD salmon.

Thanks again everyone,

Adk boy


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you from all of us!  It is a process; soon the trainees become the trainers helping other new people!  It's people helping people!  

So glad you were able to salvage the salmon!  And, as with any other process, you will help others too!

Lol.. on my avatar, there was some discussion on it and I changed it to my real picture... that didn't go over well at all, lol!  Thank you for the compliment!


----------

